# Striper/lmb fishing



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

Any striper or bass anglers on here? Let's see the hogs!




















Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

More pigs














Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice fish...........man I wish our rivers were down.........thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice pic's for sure.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah the drout in California is all bad. Wonder how bad next season will be.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me you may be fishing for water !

Nice fish !


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

When I lived in MD we use to fish the bay almost weekly. I HATED to troll but everytime I didnt, my dad and brother would get the monster. I still love the taste of striper but i has been a few years. Nice fish! As far as largemouth, I'll never stop going after those!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice fish!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice Fish!


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> When I lived in MD we use to fish the bay almost weekly. I HATED to troll but everytime I didnt, my dad and brother would get the monster. I still love the taste of striper but i has been a few years. Nice fish! As far as largemouth, I'll never stop going after those!


Yeah lmb are way too much fun. Especially when they are spawning in the spring.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

alexgee926 said:


> Yeah lmb are way too much fun. Especially when they are spawning in the spring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I just cant catch anything bigger than 4" lately. I don't know what to do. Never catch anything on lures. Then again Im out mid afternoon usually.


----------

